# Event Software for MAC



## MikeSmithMSP (Mar 20, 2012)

I have read many of threads and have not found the answers to my questions.  I am looking for an Event Photo Software to display my images from multiple games at a sporting event.  The software would need to have a cart and be able to run multiple viewing stations.  I run a MAC environment so it would need to work in Apple computers.  I have seen software run like this before with mac viewing stations but do not recall the software used.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LRYoung (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi Mike

Are you looking for something you can run at the event itself, and do prints on the spot, or something that can make the photos for sale online after the event?

Laurie


----------

